# Mounting spotlights.



## evidrine84 (May 30, 2017)

Ok, so my wife just bout me an early father's day gift. It's a nice spot light for my boat since I was complaining about not being able to see that well last time I was on the water after dark. I would like to mount it next to the console on my basstracker. (I will supply pictures) I'm pretty sure I will have to fabricate something because I can't seem to find what I am looking for. Ideally I would like to be able to turn it by hand and lay it down when not in use. Do you have any suggestions or pictures of a similar setup. I have already decided not to put one on the bow. I would rather not sacrifice that space for getting in and out of the boat. I have kids, so a light there would not last. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## evidrine84 (May 30, 2017)

Here is the light. It's a surprisingly heavy little light. Very bright though. I am looking at the flat area on the side of the console. High enough to shine where I need it to.















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryle (May 30, 2017)

I would be more concerned about the light reflected off of the interior making it harder for you to see. 

Have you considered a hard hat light? Basically a hard hat with a 100w spotlight retrofitted in the front. There are online plans to make it. 

I have a grab bar and toyed with the idea of mounting a spotlight to it I could control, the amount of reflection off the interior made it harder to see than no light at all. 

If you have a large enough flat area on the bow, maybe a suction cut mount, like the one Ram sells, would allow you to mount it when needed and stow it when you don't. 






1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## evidrine84 (May 30, 2017)

Yes, I usually have either a head lamp or hand held spotlight. I want something that will not move when I turn my head or look away. I like having a fixed point in my peripheral when not looking straight ahead. I do plan on eventually putting one in the front that slips into the front nav plug. With this one I want it to be high enough so that there will not be too much glare. Also, by making it pivot I can use it in different directions. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 30, 2017)

I used RAM mounts for my lights -- 360 adjustment, removable, no sharp/hard edges. Plus have a remote controlled Gobee light, and an 3 million candle handheld spotlight. I don't light mounted mid-ship; always causes glare unless you have a super tight focused beam of light.


----------



## Darryle (May 30, 2017)

The problem with these Chinese lights is the stray light. I would suggest taking the light and a battery out in the pitch dark of your yard and see exactly what type of beam you have. I bought a set and ended up using them for backup lights on my truck because of how dispersed the beam was, more of a flood/driving light than a spot. I was highly disappointed in them. 

I ended up with this and a led hard hat light 






1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## evidrine84 (May 31, 2017)

I tried it out last night and I am surprised as to how wide the beam spreads. It holds a really good spot beam but lots of flood also. I think that if I can keep it high enough, maybe around the top of the wind shield I will be ok. It will be used mostly for spotting stumps while underway. I have a hand held for looking about. Around here in southern Louisiana there are stumps and logs every 20' in some waterways. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## evidrine84 (May 31, 2017)

I have even thought of putting it up front and addind a mount for my hand held next to the console. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 31, 2017)

I would mount it forward with switch on console and make a holder for the handheld.


----------



## Darryle (May 31, 2017)

That is the problem with these Chinese lights, the beam is hit or miss. 

Buddy wonders why I have Rigid and Vision X ditch lights on the 4Runner and Tacoma, that is the exact reason. Nothing like trying to spot a deer on the side of the road at 80mph with crappy lights. The boat doesn't require a really expensive set of LEDs, but it is a crap shoot on the cheapies. I have 3-4 light bars under the bench at home because of how poorly they worked. 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 31, 2017)

No thanks on the Ridig. My lights were $15 a piece. Rigid something like $200-400+. I'm on a mission for fishing, not landing on Mars.


----------



## Shoedawg (May 31, 2017)

+1 for the RAM mounts. 

I have used them for my GPS's, and GoPro's on my ATV's, Trucks, and all sorts of applications. They are a little spendy, but the quality is there and they have held up real well while 4 wheeling in the rough Alaskan bush or driving on the interstate. I never had one come loose either.


----------



## gnappi (May 31, 2017)

+1 for head mounted lights. Your hands stay free, the beam goes where you look and the power of the CREE emitters is unbelievably bright. 

I keep one on my boat that has two 3400 mah 18650 cells in it (and I keep 2 spare cells in a waterproof container as spares) and it has a very tight beam with a soft, dim, and wide aureola around the spot. It also has a red lamp on the back of your head so even if your boat lights go out you can always be seen. It has 3 modes which I ordinarily consider worthless, but on the water bright, 1/2 power, and repeat flashing could be useful. All for something like $20... delivered.


----------



## Darryle (Jun 1, 2017)

Shoedawg said:


> +1 for the RAM mounts.
> 
> I have used them for my GPS's, and GoPro's on my ATV's, Trucks, and all sorts of applications. They are a little spendy, but the quality is there and they have held up real well while 4 wheeling in the rough Alaskan bush or driving on the interstate. I never had one come loose either.


Look into GPS City, cheapest place I have found for them 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------

